# Novice HUnter Needs Books recs for Field Training Pup



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi All,

We have a 4.5 month old golden pup from field lines (her mom's side has Topbrass dogs, her father and relatives were field dogs from Spain). We weren't planning on hunting with her, because we didn't hunt, she was just going to be our family dog, but now hubby and I have been duck hunting with some friends and he is thinking of training her to retrieve birds. We have trained many dogs but none to hunt. She already knows the basics; sit/stay, heel, take it, hold it, drop it, she likes the water, and and she will almost always bring back something that is thrown for her (sometimes she runs away with it, depending on her mood), but how do you get a dog to go out and fetch the thing you want them to get? Book recs? I will ask our trainer, but I am not sure she does field training. We live in the county in Mammoth Lakes, CA. TIA,

Heather


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I highly recommend getting involved with this. I'm new to it and am really enjoying learning with my pup. Jackie Mertens did a video which is excellent called 'sound beginnings'. Start with that. Find a group to help you with this on Retriever Training Forum - RTF - Retriever Training Forum

and you can also go to the AKC website to find local clubs or through HRC
Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.

and getting help and referrals to a local folks will help out a lot. If you go out and meet people they are generally super nice and if you admit you have a lot to learn they are also very helpful and willing to take you in. It may be easier to get info from these people since they are the ones who will work with you in person. 

Also, your pup needs a nice obedience foundation to be able to do field work so in the meantime, start working on teaching your dog to heel/walk on both sides, to come when called, to 'wait' and 'stay' and that when you say 'sit' it means don't get out of sit position until you give permission. There are a ton of things to work on . Do a search on the internet and you can find Mike Lardy's work sheet on which things to work on first. It will get you started. There are people on this forum who are knowledgeable but many are traveling to the Golden Retriever National SHow in Texas which starts now and they may be out of pocket for a week or two.

You could also send a PM to Evan G or Swamp Collie or Sterregold. These 3 are members with very good advice on field work. Best of luck, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You really need to hook up with other people in your area who are training--the best guidance you can get is in the form of mentorship from successful trainers. We do have some California folks on the the board who field train, and hopefully they can point you in the right direction.

As for print material, the book I tend to recommend for starting a young dog is_ Retriever Puppy Training--The Right Start for Hunting_ by Cherylon Loveland. It is sequential , broken down step by step and includes look-fors to check progress.


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks! I will check out that book and see if I can find people who train in the area. I know there are folks with trained dogs, I just don't know them. Molly is doing great with her basic obedience so far; very bright, and I sense she would really like the work and outdoors, so hopefully we can hook up with some people locally.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Heather C. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have a 4.5 month old golden pup from field lines (her mom's side has Topbrass dogs, her father and relatives were field dogs from Spain). We weren't planning on hunting with her, because we didn't hunt, she was just going to be our family dog, but now hubby and I have been duck hunting with some friends and he is thinking of training her to retrieve birds. We have trained many dogs but none to hunt. She already knows the basics; sit/stay, heel, take it, hold it, drop it, she likes the water, and and she will almost always bring back something that is thrown for her (sometimes she runs away with it, depending on her mood), but how do you get a dog to go out and fetch the thing you want them to get? Book recs? I will ask our trainer, but I am not sure she does field training. We live in the county in Mammoth Lakes, CA. TIA,
> 
> Heather







I think you'll find the Smartwork Puppy Program to be easy to follow, and very detailed. It's also designed to prepare your dog for formal Basics, which usually start around 6 months of age. Please let me know if I can be of help.

EvanG


----------



## KODIAK (Nov 6, 2013)

I also like the Wildrose book. 

Sporting Dog and Retriever Training: The Wildrose Way: Raising a Gentleman's Gundog for Home and Field:Amazon:Books


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like Smartworks. Also, Evan is readily available to help out.


----------

